# jobs in detailing?



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Is there any specific way of getting into it? I would love to jump right in & start up but i havent that much experiance. 

I know this is what i wanna do. Do detailers take on ameture detailers? Advice would be much apreciated 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Probably the 1st step would be to learn the ropes from the bottom up, most have done stints in dealerships/bodyshops doing valeting/polishing work and learning the different techniques and situations that arise.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Probably the 1st step would be to learn the ropes from the bottom up, most have done stints in dealerships/bodyshops doing valeting/polishing work and learning the different techniques and situations that arise.


maybe start valeting first, its a good grounding, and starts to give you an idea of what you come up against, and the trials and challenges that you have to face every day.

The main one being getting work


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> maybe start valeting first, its a good grounding, and starts to give you an idea of what you come up against, and the trials and challenges that you have to face every day.
> 
> The main one being getting work


The second one getting up early for 3hrs drives :doublesho


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Considering you've not much experience jumping straight in may not be the easiest, 

getting used to products that work for you, prob start like said above valeting a few family n friends cars looking at the what it would cost for you to do them and time it took you, i know a few female drivers who all prefer and use the same female detailer.


----------



## kisses (Aug 15, 2008)

Read, read and read more articles and stuffs about car detailing. Join forums like these. Ask all the questions you have in mind. and maybe you will be the one who'll answer our questions.


----------



## IdealShine (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive just recently set up my own detailing business and its something that ive always wanted to do.

I started off knowing nothing and went on a "quest" to learn the skills needed to give cars a proper detail. Learning how to use a rotary is only a small part of what a detailer does.

Ive been cleaning cars for about 2 years "on the side" and it was only after I got compliments and people askign me out of the blue to do there cars i decided that i have a certain "talent" for doing it 

My business plan incorperates that within 5 years I will be known throughout the southwest of england and will be booked months in advance - thats my dream and im gonna bust my **** to achieve it!

I did however find the whole process of declaring the business sorting out bank accounts e.t.c a real ball ache!


----------

